# Water Filter



## Milwallsteve (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello all,

We're back in Cyprus at the moment for three weeks. 

We found out about the hard water issue in Cyprus during our last trip and were advised to get a water filter that can be fitted on our external water meter to help future proof washing machine and water pump elements.

I've done some research online but there's a hell of a lot of information out there.

Can anyone recommend the best water filter to use in their own experience or at least point me in the right direction?

Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Steve

Water filters do not soften water, they just remove sediment.

Our incoming water passes through a 5 micron filter and splits into two. The first passes through a 1 micron filter that feeds our drinking water. The second goes through a water softener and what comes out is used for our hot and cold water.

In 18 years we've had no problems with scaling or damage to central heating, washer drier, dishwasher, taps and showers. Clothes remain soft when washed and dried.

Filters replaced annually and the softener, which is serviced annually, needs an occasional bag of salt.

(Our system was supplied by a specialist company in Limassol.)

Cheers,


----------



## Milwallsteve (Jul 5, 2020)

Hello Nigel,

Thanks for that as it's appreciated and noted.

We had to have the water element in our roof water tank replaced last January and the water pump replaced as well after storm damage. We were out here for 10 nights to experience winter conditions for our due diligence with a view to when we move here in the future. It was the week it absolutely chucked it down cats and dogs on 25th or 26th January.

Our property management company PFA also discovered upon investigation that the element was shot and needed replacing, they showed me it and showed me pictures of the pump. They advised getting a water filter to negate limescale build up to future proof the element.

I think we'll leave it for now to be honest until we retire here in the future as it's an expense that we can put off for now. I contacted Karma Water and they sent me a couple of links as below;









Water Softener 20L I700 by WaterBoss USA | KARMA Water


WaterBoss I700 Water Softener made in USAWater Softeners are the only solution to remove water hardness 100%! Clean, soft water is a complete sensory experience. You'll be able to feel the softness, recognize the difference and see new brightness in your clothing and appliances.*With a build in...




en.karmawatercy.com













Slophos Twin 2.5''x 10'' | KARMA Water


SLOPHOS TWIN SYSTEM 2.5'' x 10''Sediment filter cartridge 20-25microns and polyphosphate filter cartridge are includedHYDRONIX housings are durable with thick walls for increased strength. · High durability· External and internal use· Excellent chemical resistance· NSF Tested and certified to...




en.karmawatercy.com





Regards,

Steve


----------



## deadmou5ie (8 mo ago)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Water filters do not soften water, they just remove sediment.
> 
> ...


Hi Nigel, 
Are your filters working on salt? 
How much was the whole set up?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

deadmou5ie said:


> Hi Nigel,
> Are your filters working on salt?
> How much was the whole set up?


Filters do not use salt - salt is needed for the water softener, which is manufactured by Culligan.

I don't remember the cost - it was installed 17 years ago.

Regards,


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

This discussion is regarding domestic tap water which would already have been chlorinated, treated with ultra violet etc.
By any chance are you connected to a water treatment business and using this site to promote your company?


----------

